# €40 fine in the post from an Garda Siochana for alledgedly parking my car illegally.



## familyguy (23 Sep 2013)

I received a fine in the post from an Garda Siochana for alledgedly parking my car illegally last Sunday in a public place. 

I don't recall parking illegally but regardless of the rights or wrongs there was no notice left on my car to indicate that a traffic warden had found me to be breaking any parking laws.

So is this normal to just receive a notification and fine in the post nowadays?

It's a 40 euro fine. I haven't received one before I was led to believe that one would get a parking ticket for a parking offence.


----------



## vandriver (23 Sep 2013)

Read this:[broken link removed]


----------



## Guns N Roses (23 Sep 2013)

familyguy said:


> I haven't received one before I was led to believe that one would get a parking ticket for a parking offence.


 
I think you're confusing traffic offences with parking fines.

If you received a fine from the Gardai, then it's a traffic offence. You may have parked on a footpath, on double yellow lines or within 5 metres of a junction for example. The Gardai don't leave fines on your windscreen. Unless you happen to be in your car at the time the Gardai encounter the offence, the first notice that you will receive will be in the post. 

A parking fine is only issued by the Local Authority and is usually for not paying parking fees. The Traffic Warden will leave a fine on your windscreen.


----------



## JohnJay (23 Sep 2013)

I have found in the past that the Gardai DID leave a ticket on my car, but it was just a piece of paper, not one of those sticky plastic things. I sat in my car, put on my wipers and it just blew away in the wind. I still got the fine in the post a few days later though!


----------



## RainyDay (23 Sep 2013)

familyguy said:


> I don't recall parking illegally but regardless of the rights or wrongs there was no notice left on my car


You mean 'there was no notice *FOUND *on my car', which is a bit different. The notice may well have been left for you, but something happened to it before you got back to the car.


----------



## Guns N Roses (23 Sep 2013)

RainyDay said:


> You mean 'there was no notice *FOUND *on my car', which is a bit different. The notice may well have been left for you, but something happened to it before you got back to the car.


 
Whether there was a note left on the car is irrelevant. The Gardai are not required to put a notice onto your windscreen you informing that your have received a fine.

People get speeding fines all the time and only get informed weeks after the event by post.


----------



## Guns N Roses (23 Sep 2013)

JohnJay said:


> I have found in the past that the Gardai DID leave a ticket on my car, but it was just a piece of paper, not one of those sticky plastic things. I sat in my car, put on my wipers and it just blew away in the wind. I still got the fine in the post a few days later though!


 
You're lucky you didn't get a littering fine as well.


----------



## JohnJay (23 Sep 2013)

Guns N Roses said:


> You're lucky you didn't get a littering fine as well.



Haha! good point.


----------



## RichInSpirit (23 Sep 2013)

*Sunday Parking Ticket*

I got a fine on a Sunday last year too. I was parked on double yellow lines all right but you'd think the Gardai would relax the rules a bit on a Sunday. 
I didn't pay it on time so ended up in court but the Garda didn't turn up in court so i got off without having to pay anything


----------



## Bronte (24 Sep 2013)

familyguy said:


> I don't recall parking illegally


 
What does the fine actually say, does it not state what the offence was and the location of same?


----------



## RonanC (24 Sep 2013)

RichInSpirit said:


> you'd think the Gardai would relax the rules a bit on a Sunday.


 
Why?


----------



## johnjoda (29 Sep 2013)

ronanc said:


> why?



+1


----------



## ajapale (29 Sep 2013)

RichInSpirit said:


> you'd think the Gardai would relax the rules a bit on a Sunday.


 No, its not their job to "relax the rules".


----------

